# How to get rid of bugs around outdoor lighting?



## Shpigford

We have a light over our porch right outside our back door. At night the little bugs literally swarm to it...almost to the point where we can't open the back door.

What's the most effective way to kill all these things?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay

Prolly by putting a brighter light somewhere else in your yard.

If you don't mind bats, you could go to your local library and find out how to build a bat house (like a bird house, but designed to be most suitable for bats).

A family of bats will keep the whole neighborhood free of flying insects all summer long. They feed at night and sleep all day.


----------



## martyshel

Put a yellow light bulb in your light instead of a white one. Bugs don't like yellow light nearly as much.


----------



## Ottawa DIYer

Turn off the light, sneak out the door, turn it back on? :laughing:

I dunno ... seems hard to avoid. Bugs like light, plane and simple! 

A bathouse would be an interesting idea ... I might try that out myself, just because I find bats to be pretty fasinating!


----------



## FrankTheTorontoRealtor

*All excellent answers but the only way is...*

To move the light away from the door. 100% satisfaction Guarenteed.

If you don't know how to remove the fixture and rerun a line to another fixture location away from the door then you can post that question next:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Swearingen

Put a brighter light in an eave fixture on a backyard corner and a yellow bulb in the porch light as suggested.
Mike


----------



## Kap

Replace the lamp with a tiki torch.


----------



## comp

Kap said:


> Replace the lamp with a tiki torch.


 
and what oil ????


----------



## DIYtestdummy

comp said:


> and what oil ????


Citronella. They sell it in gallon jugs at any box store and most hardware stores.

_EDIT:_ Oh, and be careful - I had an old one burst into flames a couple nights ago at our bbq. It was a mix of sun-dried/dry-rotted bamboo, hot dry air, and I think some of the oil spilled on the wood. Kept the bugs away, though!

I have a bug zapper too, but I think it draws in all the bugs from the neighborhood and many are too happy drinking my blood to kill themselves in "the light.".


----------



## Bugzilla

Getting rid of moths around night lights is not easy. Moths are polinators and food for birds and other wildlife, so you want to avoid killing them if at all possible. They are attracted to the ultra-violet rays of light. Light filters are an option, or change outside lamps to low-watt orange-colored bulbs. Make sure that your garage door is closed. It's a natural light-trap and moth magnet.

Bugzilla out --


----------

